# االاقسام العامة > دار مريخاب اون لاين > ركن إجتماعات أسرة المنبر والنفرات >  >  تكريم جندى نميرى فى واحده من اروع صوره تبادل العطاء بالوفاء بالصور

## محجوب الخير

*تم بالامس تكريم جندى نميرى فى واحده من اروع الابداعات والتى تحكى عظمة وارتياح هذا الجندى فى نفوس الجماهير وكان اللقاء حاشدا كحشد اهداف الجندى المنهمره فى الفرق الاخرى وكان الصمت والدموع يدلون على ابلغ رساله قدموها من كانوا حضورا 
سيده فرح مع مريخاب اون لاين جسدوا معنى الوفاء لى اهل العطاء 
اقرواء جريدة المريخ الصفحه الرابعه تكريم اون لاين لى ابن المريخ جندى
وهاكم الصور 

*

----------


## محجوب الخير

*
*

----------


## محجوب الخير

*بعض الحاضرين                        
*

----------


## محجوب الخير

*
*

----------


## محجوب الخير

* 
تكريم الرابطه المركزيه من قبل رابطة سيده فرح
                        	*

----------


## محجوب الخير

*
الاستاذ عمر الجندى من صحيفة السوبر
                        	*

----------


## محجوب الخير

*
البطل المحتفى به جندى نميرى
                        	*

----------


## محجوب الخير

*

صديق الجندى وحبيب الملايئن دامر ابت نفسه الا ان يشارك الجندى هذه اللحظه التاريخيه
                        	*

----------


## محجوب الخير

*وايضا جانب من الحضور
                        	*

----------


## محجوب الخير

*

والاعب الخلوق سفارى ابت نفسه الا ان يشارك وقد شارك بأسم لاعبى المريخ له منا التحيه والتقدير النجم الخلوق سفارى
                        	*

----------


## محجوب الخير

*
وهذه ايضا صوره لسفارى والصوره تحكى عن نفسها
                        	*

----------


## محجوب الخير

*
الجندى الخلوق ولحظة تكريمه من قبل رابطة سيده فرح
                        	*

----------


## محجوب الخير

*

كما قال انا فى حضرة المريخ انحنى وهاك الدليك 
انه الادب المريخى ياله من لاعب ياله من رمز كروى سأيظل فى نفوسنا رمزا نعتز به لانه ظاهره كرويه لن تتكرر
                        	*

----------


## محجوب الخير

*
جندى نميرى وسفارى لحظة التكريم
                        	*

----------


## محجوب الخير

*

وايضا كرم الجندى من قبل رايطة المشجعين الوفاء لى اهل العطاء
                        	*

----------


## Red Arena

*لاعب خلوق ويمتلك موهبه كرويه عاليه بالاضافه لحبه وعشقه للمريخ
اتمنى له التوفيق
                        	*

----------


## محجوب الخير

*

وكانت احلى اللحظات لحظة تكريم جندى نميرى من قبل منتدى مريخاب اون لاين وشخص الضعيف الذى مثل كل احباب المنبر لهم منا التحيه
                        	*

----------


## محجوب الخير

*

وهكذا كانت لحظة الختام
                        	*

----------


## مانديلا-89

*منتدي مريخاب اولاين يكرم جندي !!



قام منتدي مريخاب اولاين ممثلا في الاستاذ محجوب الخير الباشا بتكريم النجم جندي نميري بشهادة تقديرية 







هذا هوما جاء فى أشرف الإصدارات عن فقرة تكريم المنبر للنجم الخلوق0



بإسمكم جميعاً أعضاء مريخاب أون لاين أعبر عن عميق التقدير والإمتنان



للحبيب محجوب الخير الذى أبتّ نفسه الأبيّه  إلا أنّ  يكون  منبر الجمال حاضراً  



ومشاركاً فى هذه الإحتفائيه المهمه 0
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*الصفوة لاياتي منهم الا كل انواع الوفاء والمحبة والاخاء والتواصل
الحمدلله الذي جعلني من الصفوة المريخاب  الجمال 
*

----------


## احمد الحبر

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مانديلا-89
					

منتدي مريخاب اولاين يكرم جندي !!



قام منتدي مريخاب اولاين ممثلا في الاستاذ محجوب الخير الباشا بتكريم النجم جندي نميري بشهادة تقديرية 




هذا هوما جاء فى أشرف الإصدارات عن فقرة تكريم المنبر للنجم الخلوق0



بإسمكم جميعاً أعضاء مريخاب أون لاين أعبر عن عميق التقدير والإمتنان


للحبيب محجوب الخير الذى أبتّ نفسه الأبيّه  إلا أنّ  يكون  منبر الجمال حاضراً  


ومشاركاً فى هذه الإحتفائيه المهمه 0




للأسف صحيفة السوبر نقلت التكريم ولم تـشر الى مريخاب أولاين  :


*

----------

